# Sailing ship MArco Polo under full sail



## Railphotog (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Helen B (Mar 8, 2012)

I like it. It's a good view of what looks like a very small model of a famous clipper. Just one thing: isn't that a Norwegian flag? (how did it get to where it is?) Wasn't she converted to a barque while she was still owned by the Black Ball Line, before being sold?


----------



## Railphotog (Mar 8, 2012)

Helen B said:


> I like it. It's a good view of what looks like a very small model of a famous clipper. Just one thing: isn't that a Norwegian flag? (how did it get to where it is?) Wasn't she converted to a barque while she was still owned by the Black Ball Line, before being sold?



Yes it is a model, about 22 inches long, took some photos for the owner who is a painter and wants to do a painting of the ship.  

The flag is actually the Union Jack and is flowing in the breeze, it cannot all be seen in the photo.

The original Marco Polo was made in my home city a hundred years ago, and yes I do believe it was converted later in its life.

Here's my photo setup, not for this shot but for other views:


----------



## Frequency (Mar 8, 2012)

very beautiful..... very creative


----------



## SCraig (Mar 8, 2012)

One small item, also pertaining to the flags.  If the wind is coming from astern, as evidenced by the full sails, would the flags not be pointing forward?


----------



## Helen B (Mar 8, 2012)

Ah, thanks. It's clearer in the second picture. Did Canadian vessels fly the Union Flag at that time? If she's shown as a (Baines, Liverpool) Black Ball ship I would have expected the good old 'Red Duster' (the Red Ensign) there. It's also unusual to see it above the peak of the spanker. If your friend is painting it he might want to swap the Union Flag for a Red Ensign, show it flying below the peak of the spanker gaff and, if shown as a Baines ship, add the Baines version of the Black Ball house flag which would usually be flown from the truck of the main mast. (here's a link to what appears to be a correct depiction) Very famous clipper, very famous line (both of the Black Ball Lines were famous, of course).

Scott, from the position of the fore-and-aft sails she looks either close-hauled or on a reach rather than being on a run - though the luff clews of the main sails look misplaced - so the flag could be going 'sideways':


----------



## SCraig (Mar 8, 2012)

Helen B said:


> ... Scott, she looks either close-hauled or on a reach rather than being on a run (note the position of the fore-and-aft sails), so the flag would probably be going 'sideways':


Thanks for the info.  It clearly shows how little I know about sailing ships.  My experience with them is limited to novels where someone gets shot on one or something equally evil    Either way, I don't think the flag should be pointed aft.


----------



## Railphotog (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not that much up on the history of the Marco Polo, so I'm not sure it was sailed under a Canadian flag.  Just because it was built here, it does not mean it was registered in Canada.

The flag on the model is carved out of one piece of wood, with the shape built in.  I wasn't about to mess around with anything on the model!  All of the other photos I took just showed the model on its base, I did this one just for fun with the water.

Thanks for looking and for the comments!


----------

